# Superfish Home 25 First aquascape (Looking for advice)



## Iwagumi_Scaper (9 Jun 2018)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of cleaning down my Superfish Home 25 aquarium and have some dragon stone soaking downstairs. I also have some JBL Volcano Rock and ADA Aquasoil Amazonia powder type on it's way to use as the substrate, with a co2 kit and Aquael PAT Mini filter. 

The plan is for this to be a shrimp only tank and I'm thinking of doing it in Iwagumi style with a carpet of Monte Carlo.

I'm looking for advice on this and wondered if anyone else has experience with this tank. The built in LED light is only 5W and I'm unsure if this will provide enough light for Monte Carlo.

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## J@mes (9 Jun 2018)

Hi, I’m a beginner but from what I’ve read the MC will need more light if you want it to carpet quickly. Had a look at the PFK review on your tank & they seemed to think it’d be alright with some species. 
https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/gear/reviews/articles/review-superfish-home-25-aquarium


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (9 Jun 2018)

I wonder if it's possible to remove the build in LED lid and somehow fit another fixture. What's the best way to figure out wattage? I have an 11W LED on my 60L downstairs which is MUCH taller and I was having algae problems in that tank due to too much light, so I'd guess this home25 is somewhere between 5 and 11w ideally.


----------



## JenCliBee (12 Jun 2018)

MC does pretty well under lower light conditions..... it’s a try and see scenario I guess but I’ve grown it under cheap lower light leds a couple times ..... just grows a little slower but once filled in it seems to thicken quite quick.


----------



## alto (12 Jun 2018)

If you want to try with current LED, I'd grow MC carpet in dry start, then flood tank
Put on CO2 for the transition even if you want to remove this for long term 
(on that size tank, Tropica Grow 60 will be fine - cheap temporary option)
You might also add liquid carbon though some shrimp keepers prefer not to use LC

While tank is in dry start, you can easily cycle the filter in a bin (if you do not have access to cycled filter media) & then add algae crew 1-2 days after flooding tank (they'll remove any melting leaves before you can)


----------

